# by-passing steam bending !



## Dennisefl (Mar 30, 2009)

I had routed a 1/8 " circular groove that I wanted to bend a piece of oak to inlay in it. After some messing around with steam bending it I gave up --so much trouble for such a little job. 
I bent it applying DRY heat with my heat gun and bent it around a coffee can held in place by a bunch of clamps. It worked.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea I wonder if it will work on other kinds of wood.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Decaf or regular?


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

Dennisefl said:


> I had routed a 1/8 " circular groove that I wanted to bend a piece of oak to inlay in it. After some messing around with steam bending it I gave up --so much trouble for such a little job.
> I bent it applying DRY heat with my heat gun and bent it around a coffee can held in place by a bunch of clamps. It worked.


Good thinking Dennis, and I have a question.

Was the oak an older dry piece or green fresh cut?


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

A common misconception is that it is steam that causes the wood to bend (or the water in it), when in reality it is the heat. Steam has always been used because the boiling temp of water is 212 degrees and the amount of heat needed to bend the wood is 200 degrees. The steam has always offered an easy way to have controled heat, so the wood doesn't burn, and the desired minimum temperature is achieved, but you then have to deal with the warpage. Good one, Dennis. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Art



mgmine said:


> Sounds like a good idea I wonder if it will work on other kinds of wood.


Don't try it with white (air dried) beech - it will go pink, permanently.

Actually 1/8in (3.2mm) thick will bend easily without any form of heating providing the radius isn't too extreme

Regards

Phil


----------



## Dennisefl (Mar 30, 2009)

*no steam*



SandburRanch said:


> Good thinking Dennis, and I have a question.
> 
> Was the oak an older dry piece or green fresh cut?


It was an old piece of scrap wood. I'll try larger pieces and other type of wood as required. Dennis


----------

